# Humm...



## Blake Bowden (Jan 14, 2010)

I just received this email....thoughts?

The Global Islamic population is approximately 1,200,000, 000

ONE BILLION TWO HUNDRED MILLION or 20% of the world' s population.

They have received the following Nobel Prizes:

Literature:


1988 - Najib Mahfooz

Peace:


1978 - Mohamed Anwar El- S a d a t
1990 - Elias James Corey
1994 - Yaser Arafat:
1999 - Ahmed Zewai


Economics:
 (zero)


Physics:
(zero)

Medicine:


1960 - Peter Brian Medawar
1998 - Ferid Mourad


TOTAL: 7 SEVEN

>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<< <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< <<<<

The Global Jewish population is approximately 14,000, 000
Only FOURTEEN MILLION or about 0.02% of the world's population.

They have received the following Nobel Prizes:

Literature:


1910 - Paul Heyse
1927 - Henri Bergson
1958 - Boris Pasternak
1966 - Shmuel Yosef Agnon
1966 - Nelly Sachs
1976 - Saul Bellow
1978 - Isaac Bashevis Singer
1981 - Elias Canetti
1987 - Joseph Brodsky
1991 - Nadine Gordimer World

Peace:


1911 - Alfred Fried
1911 - Tobias Michael Carel Asser
1968 - Rene Cassin
1973 - Henry Kissinger
1978 - Menachem Begin
1986 - Elie Wiesel
1994 - Shimon Peres
1994 - Yitzhak Rabin

Physics:


1905 - Adolph Von Baeyer
1906 - Henri Moissan
1907 - Albert Abraham Michelson
1908 - Gabriel Lippmann
1910 - Otto Wallach
1915 - Richard Willstaetter
1918 - Fritz Haber
1921 - Albert Einstein
1922 - Niels Bohr
1925 - James Franck
1925 - Gustav Hertz
1943 - Gustav Stern
1943 - George Charles de Hevesy
1944 - Isidor Issac Rabi
1952 - Felix Bloch
1954 - Max Born
1958 - Igor Tamm
1959 - Emilio Segre
1960 - Donald A. Glaser
1961 - Robert Hofstadter
1961 - Melvin Calvin
1962 - Lev Davidovich Landau
1962 - Max Ferdinand Perutz
1965 - Richard Phillips Feynman
1965 - Julian Schwinger
1969 - Murray Gell-Mann
1971 - Dennis Gabor
1972 - William Howard Stein
1973 - Brian David Josephson
1975 - Benjamin Mottleson
1976 - Burton Richter
1977 - Ilya Prigogine
1978 - Arno Allan Penzias
1978 - Peter L Kapitza
1979 - Stephen Weinberg
1979 - Sheldon Glashow
1979 - Herbert Charles Brown
1980 - Paul Berg
1980 - Walter Gilbert
1981 - Roald Hoffmann
1982 - Aaron Klug
1985 - Albert A. Hauptman
1985 - Jerome Karle
1986 - Dudley R. Herschbach
1988 - Robert Huber
1988 - Leon Lederman
1988 - Melvin Schwartz
1988 - Jack Steinberger
1989 - Sidney Altman
1990 - Jerome Friedman
1992 - Rudolph Marcus
1995 - Martin Perl
2000 - Alan J. Heeger

Economics:


1970 - Paul Anthony Samuelson
1971 - Simon Kuznets
1972 - Kenneth Joseph Arrow
1975 - Leonid Kantorovich
1976 - Milton Friedman
1978 - Herbert A. Simon
1980 - Lawrence Robert Klein
1985 - Franco Modigliani
1987 - Robert M. Solow
1990 - Harry Markowitz
1990 - Merton Miller
1992 - Gary Becker
1993 - Robert Fogel

Medicine:


1908 - Elie Metchnikoff
1908 - Paul Erlich
1914 - Robert Barany
1922 - Otto Meyerhof
1930 - Karl Landsteiner
1931 - Otto Warburg
1936 - Otto Loewi
1944 - Joseph Erlanger
1944 - Herb ert Spencer Gasser
1945 - Ernst Boris Chain
1946 - Hermann Joseph Muller
1950 - Tadeus Reichstein
1952 - Selman Abraham Waksman
1953 - Hans Krebs
1953 - Fritz Albert Lipmann
1958 - Joshua Lederberg
1959 - Arthur Kornberg
1964 - Konrad Bloch
1965 - Francois Jacob
1965 - Andre Lwoff
1967 - George Wald
1968 - Marshall W. Nirenberg
1969 - Salvador Luria
1970 - Julius Axelrod
1970 - Sir Bernard Katz
1972 - Gerald Maurice Edelman
1975 - Howard Martin Temin
1976 - Baruch S. Blumberg
1977 - Roselyn Sussman Yalow
1978 - Daniel Nathans
1980 - Baruj Benacerraf
1984 - Cesar Milstein
1985 - Michael Stuart Brown
1985 - Joseph L. Goldstein
1986 - Stanley Cohen [& Rita Levi- Montalcini]
1988 - Gertrude Elion
1989 - Harold Varmus
1991 - Erwin Neher
1991 - Bert Sakmann
1993 - Richard J. Roberts
1993 - Phillip Sharp
1994 - Alfred Gilman
1995 - Edward B. Lewis

TOTAL: 129 ONE HUNDRED TWENTY NINE!


The Jews are NOT promoting brain washing children in military training camps, teaching them how to blow themselves up and cause maximum deaths of Jews and other non Muslims! 


The Jews don't hijack planes, nor kill athletes at the Olympics, or blow themselves up in German restaurants. There is NOT one single Jew that has destroyed a church. There is NOT a single Jew that protests by killing people.. 


The Jews don't traffic slaves, nor have leaders calling for Jihad and death to all the Infidels. 

Perhaps the world's Muslims should consider investing more in standard education and less in blaming the Jews for all their problems.

Muslims must ask 'what can they do for humankind' before they demand that humankind respects them!!

Regardless of your feelings about the crisis between Israel and the Palestinians and Arab neighbors, even if you believe there is more culpability on Israel 's part, the following two sentences really say it all:

'If the Arabs put down their weapons today, there would be no more violence.
If the Jews put down their weapons today, there would be no more Israel '.

-Benjamin Netanyahu


----------



## Bill Lins (Jan 14, 2010)

I think the Muslims are overrepresented- no way should Arafat been given the Peace Prize.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 14, 2010)

There are Jewish extremists groups and the Israeli military has had a history of policies like razing family homes if anyone attached to the house or family is suspected of terrorism, cutting off water supplies for the same.



> The Jews are NOT promoting brain washing children in military training camps, teaching them how to blow themselves up and cause maximum deaths of Jews and other non Muslims!



Neither are "The Muslims"



> The Jews don't hijack planes, nor kill athletes at the Olympics, or blow themselves up in German restaurants. There is NOT one single Jew that has destroyed a church. There is NOT a single Jew that protests by killing people..



Impressive for a whole ethnic group and religion not to have a single extremist in their midst.  Except for the assassin of Yitzhak Rabin, members of Kahane and others mentioned in the report by the ADL : "Extremism in the Name of Religion: The Violent Record of the Kahane Movement and Its Offshoots"



> Perhaps the world's Muslims should consider investing more in standard education and less in blaming the Jews for all their problems.



They should invest more in education.  So should Israel.
Jews rank high among winners of Nobel, but why not Israelis? http://www.jweekly.com/article/full...-among-winners-of-nobel-but-why-not-israelis/
from that article: "Jews have won almost three times the number of awards won by either Germany or France (including their Jewish winners), and 10 times those won by Japan"

So what should the Germans, Japanese and French do?  The Germans and Japanese actually did stop trying to take over the world (and they were *actually* trying to).



> Muslims must ask 'what can they do for humankind' before they demand that humankind respects them!!



So should every group.  But who is the person who decided they will segment society and not respect those segments until they fulfill certain conditions.  Besides the fact this puts them outside of humankind....



> Regardless of your feelings about the crisis between Israel and the Palestinians and Arab neighbors, even if you believe there is more culpability on Israel 's part, the following two sentences really say it all:
> 'If the Arabs put down their weapons today, there would be no more violence.
> If the Jews put down their weapons today, there would be no more Israel '.
> -Benjamin Netanyahu



Regardless?  It's a one sided statement.

This email merges all Muslims as Arabs.  Most Muslims are Asian.  Most Muslims in the US are Black.  This email was made to generalize and demonize all Muslims, as evidenced by the fact they actually start by defining the entire Muslim population.  But on that population, if 1.2 billion people matched the stereotype promoted by them, the world would be in much more damaged shape.  Germany and Japan didn't have 1.2 billion when they acted up.

Only 20% of the Muslim population lives in the Middle East AND North Africa.  More than 60% in Asia.

What's the ratio of Christians vs Jews?  Or Buddhists?


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 16, 2010)

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> I think the Muslims are overrepresented- no way should Arafat been given the Peace Prize.


 
How can I state this discreetly? ... After two "certain" American individuals were "given" the peace prize, Alfred Nobel was last seen spinning in his grave...

That said, the value of the "prize" is now equal to the Jamaican dollar... It looks pretty, but worth maybe the value of monopoly money?


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 16, 2010)

I don't think the Nobel has been respected in the US for quite some time. The rhetoric has been the same for decades.

Who is this talking about?

"But the stated form of the objection concerned not [his] race but his obnoxiousness as a man. He was a windbag. He was pompous and self-dramatizing, He was holier than thou. Plus, he had started getting involved where he didn't belong."

http://www.prospect.org/csnc/blogs/...2007&base_name=when_martin_luther_king_jr_won


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 16, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> Who is this talking about?
> 
> \"But the stated form of the objection concerned not [his] race but his obnoxiousness as a man. He was a windbag. He was pompous and self-dramatizing, He was holier than thou. Plus, he had started getting involved where he didn't belong.\"
> 
> http://www.prospect.org/csnc/blogs/...2007&base_name=when_martin_luther_king_jr_won


 
Your text link gives it away... thanks for playing anyway, he was neither of the individuals alluded...


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 16, 2010)

I didn't think he was- but again, the rhetoric hasn't changed.


----------



## Hippie19950 (Jan 16, 2010)

I know!! I know!!! I know!!! But to prevent another rant and rave project, I won't mention the name(s). here. Hey, did anyone see the press conference this morning with Obama? Gonna get some aid for the folks in Haiti.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 17, 2010)

> "The whole of my remaining realizable estate shall be dealt with in the following way: the capital, invested in safe securities by my executors, shall constitute a fund, the interest on which shall be annually distributed in the form of prizes to those who, during the preceding year, shall have conferred the greatest benefit to mankind. The said interest shall be divided into five equal parts, which shall be apportioned as follows: one part to the person who shall have made the most important discovery or invention within the field of physics; one part to the person who shall have made the most important chemical discovery or improvement; one part to the person who shall have made the most important discovery within the domain of physiology or medicine; one part to the person who shall have produced in the field of literature the most outstanding work in an ideal direction; and one part to the person who shall have done the most or the best work for fraternity between nations, for the abolition or reduction of standing armies and for the holding and promotion of peace congresses. The prize for physics and chemistry shall be awarded by the Swedish Academy of Sciences; that for physiological or medical works by Karolinska Institutet in Stockholm; that for literature by the Academy in Stockholm; and that for champions of peace by a committee of five persons to be elected by the Norwegian Storting. It is my express wish that in awarding the prizes no consideration whatever shall be given to the nationality of the candidates, but that the most worthy shall receive the prize, whether he be a Scandinavian or not."




The Norwegian committee itself uses the broadest criteria in making its decisions.

 Alfred Nobel wrote in his will that the peace prize was to be given "to the person who shall have done the most or the best work for fraternity between the nations, for the abolition or reduction of standing
armies, and for the holding and promotion of peace congresses." Nobel planned his prizes only
for persons, but the statutes adopted permitted the prize awarding bodies also to make an award to
"an institution or an association." The Swedish institutions awarding the prizes for physics,
chemistry, medicine, and literature have followed Nobel's wishes, while the Norwegian
committee has named 17 institutions for its prizes along with the 84 individuals.

In 110 years since, the Norwegian Nobel Committee has awarded the Peace Prize to 113 recipients, from President Woodrow Wilson for his work to create the League of Nations to chemist Linus Pauling for his efforts to stop nuclear arms proliferation, and to U.S. Secretary of State Henry Kissinger and North Vietnam's Le Duc Tho for negotiating the end of the Vietnam War.

Fast forward…

In recent years, however, the criteria for who should win has broadened somewhat, according to Ole Danbolt Mjoes, chairman of the Norwegian Nobel Committee. In fact, Mjoes recently told the Washington Post that work on arms control and arranging peace conferences is now "out of style," and that a new criterion has gained favor: "It is about how we live together, share resources ... about preserving the Earth." Mjoes also pointed to another growing trend in awarding the Peace Prize: more women.

To that end, the committee most recently awarded the 2004 Peace Prize to African environmentalist Wangari Maathai, and Mjoes said there likely will be more like her in the future. Yet as Friday's 2005 award announcement of Mohamed ElBaradei and the International Atomic Energy Agency shows, Alfred Nobel's original anti-war ideal remains a central criteria in awarding the prize. 

So, as this clearly demonstrates we have the perversion of this mans last will and testament. I guess since this whole thing started by the press claiming his false demise, to his own personal epiphany (that of his legacy), there is nothing out of bounds for political correctness.


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 17, 2010)

Of course the reasons the Nobel committee gives are almost wholly ignored in favor of labeling the individuals and assuming those basic labels and political weight of them is why they were nominated.  

The committee gives a statement on why each person is nominated.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 17, 2010)

drapetomaniac said:


> The committee gives a statement on why each person is nominated.



Which I have summarily stated “has become a perversion of his legacy” nonetheless…


----------



## drapetomaniac (Jan 17, 2010)

Well, as I said, Americans haven't respected it in decades and the rhetoric remains the same.  Meanwhile, here are the reasons for the past decade 



> "for his work for democracy and human rights in South Korea and in East Asia in general, and for peace and reconciliation with North Korea in particular"
> 
> "for their work for a better organized and more peaceful world"
> 
> ...



I know people hate the diplomacy part and the environmental part. And as you pointed out - reducing the use of atomic energy for war.

Some people see the importance of nations working together.  And know there is a long history of poverty striking up or encouraging political unrest.  There have been wars over environmental resources throughout human history, and over water.  So reducing scarcity and not exacerbating  those situations is useful.  Everyone working in Afghanistan is focusing on these issues.

In the past decade, AIDs has been recognized and treated as a security issue as well.  If it goes unchecked in certain areas, (really any area), it overtakes an area like any plague and removes local stable governments and reduces the overall healthy population making them heavily exploitable.   Stable governments in other countries help our security.

You can see environmental and energy stability (in our case access to oil although some folks from certain states will recognize the water issue and how heated that can be),  diplomacy with multiple parties, social stability, and lack of atomic weapons - all recognized and worked on by any State Department or diplomat around the world.

Even in computer security, Availability is one of the three summary fields of security and Social needs are examined as well.  That includes energy to run the systems and the people in or around them.  We can mock them, but no system is secure who hasn't consider them.


----------



## Traveling Man (Jan 17, 2010)

Like I said a perversion of the man's legacy...


----------

